# CAP Sweet Strawberry vs CAP Sweet Strawberry RF



## Tanja (17/10/17)

So stupid question... but does anyone know the difference between CAP Sweet Strawberry and CAP Sweet Strawberry RF? I did read up a little bit and it seems like the RF version contains less alcohol for international shipping purposes... but does anyone know what the difference it taste wise? I see the original is quite a bit more expensive... Is it worth forking out the extra bucks for it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (17/10/17)

I haven't heard anybody talk of a difference, they are apparently almost identical. I've always used the RF with no complaints.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (17/10/17)

RichJB said:


> I haven't heard anybody talk of a difference, they are apparently almost identical. I've always used the RF with no complaints.


Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (17/10/17)

FWIW - I find that the RF version tends to fade faster than the v1. I noticed this when making the all CAP version of Unicorn Milk. After 3 weeks steep the CAP Sweet Strawberry RF fades to almost nothing, basically a very soft strawberry after note. With the CAP Sweet Strawberry v1 the strawberry is there after a 3 week steep.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (17/10/17)

Is it worth paying R80 for 10ml of v1 vs R50 for 10ml of the RF? Depends, if like me you love your strawberry vapes then it is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (17/10/17)

I also prefer the original versions. RF = reduced flashpoint.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (17/10/17)

Andre said:


> I also prefer the original versions. RF = reduced flashpoint.



I'm yet to find a v2 of any concentrate thats a worthy replacement for the originals. I'm not worried about flavours combusting mid air, just give me my diacetyl, popcorn lung and let the planes burn down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (17/10/17)

Sadly, all Cap flavours are being reformulated to be DAAP-free now. So the v1 flavours will soon be a thing of the past. Even some which already have a v2, like NY Cheesecake, are being reformulated.

It's interesting to read personal experiences that the RF fades quicker, although I've also heard Americans who use the OG complain that Sweet Strawb (and various other Cap flavours) fades badly as well. It seems to be a thing with some brands and also specific flavours in other brands. I think it was Fear who was telling me of a PUR fruit flavour that was best of breed for three days - then it's gone. SnV only. Ain't nobody got time for dat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vaperscloudforum (18/10/17)

I will say that I have successfully used the RF Strawberry in a few of my DIY mixes. No problems and no fading at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/10/17)

Just use INW Shisha Strawberry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (18/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Just use INW Shisha Strawberry!



Or at least help us put pressure on the vendors to bring in FA Strawberry Juicy. I hear promising things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

